# Google Adwords - what does "eligible" mean and how do I get my ads to appear?



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm new to the "new" adwords - I used it years ago and they've changed the system since then. I listed a bunch of keywords that I want my ads to appear with, and most say "eligible" next to them. According to google, this means:


You have several options:
Build a more effective keyword list.
Take advantage of our campaign optimization tips.
 
 It's pretty vague - does it mean that the keywords just aren't specific enough? Are they too common, is there too much competition for me to place with them?


----------



## sgood (Oct 17, 2009)

Eligible is good, it means it is ok and a keyword search can trigger an ad.


----------

